
That Time I Paid $6,544 for 256MB of RAM to Run Photoshop… - abe_duarte
https://petapixel.com/2017/05/24/time-paid-6544-256mb-ram-run-photoshop/
======
dekhn
I never spent that much, but I upgraded a 4MB RAM 486 in '94 to 8, then 16,
and then 32MB (at $200 each, waiting a few months between each purchase while
RAM prices were dropping). Once I got to 32MB (the most the PC could hold), I
could run Linux, X11, emacs, gcc, and bash at the same time without swapping,
which was about a 10X speedup.

------
abe_duarte
At home we had 16 mb at that time on a PC Pentium clocked at 90 Mhz. This much
RAM was insane at that time. I'm impressed Apple allowed for so much RAM.

I remember that some sticks would come out damaged so I used to test them with
memtest86. I solved an issue where my PC would restart suddenly because of a
bad stick.

------
MrLunk
Being on top of new develpments costs.. i.o.w. ... Nerdism costs... I am very
aware...

